#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  2nd year direct admissions

## rohannagpal

I got a very nice GPA in the first year of my engineering from MPSTME Mumbai, are there an chances that I can get 2nd year direct admission in IITs, NITs, BITS or any other reputed engineering college. If yes then whats the procedure to apply for the same.





  Similar Threads: Direct MCA Admissions-2012 in BIT,Meerut Direct MBA Admissions-2012 in BIT,Meerut Direct MCA Admissions-2012 in IMS,Gaziabad Direct MBA Admissions-2012 in IMS,Gaziabad Direct MCA Admissions-2012 in KEC,Gaziabad

----------

